# Tap/Dies Reference Spreadsheet



## Rojo22 (May 11, 2015)

I have been doing some research on Taps and Dies recently (yeah I know I am late to the party), and have not found a "centralized" location for information regarding the different standard sizes for nibs, feeds, etc.

Does anyone know of on the forums where this is centrally located?  If not, does someone have all that wonderful information in one place that can be put into a format that could be posted as a reference guide?  I would be willing to compile the list if the information is provided, but I do not have near enough information to provide a thorough list.


----------



## mredburn (May 11, 2015)

One of our members did do a chart Im trying to locate it but I dont see it in the library.
Some of what you need is under tap and dies for kitless pen  making in the Library under references.

http://www.penturners.org/forum/attachments/f56/68518d1327624362-updated-tap-die-size-chart-pen_related_sizes.pdf


----------



## mredburn (May 11, 2015)

here is a link to the thread by Jjudge. It has a pdf of what your looking for
http://www.penturners.org/forum/f56/updated-tap-die-size-chart-92569/


----------



## Rojo22 (May 12, 2015)

Thanks for the information.  I looked and couldn't find it.  Are there any new items that are missing off this list?   I see the post is old.


----------

